# PIC 16f877 envio a zig bee



## mikamen (Feb 6, 2011)

Holaa amigos 
soy nuevo en este foro mi cuestion es la siguiente estoy tratando de sensar la temperatura corporal con el pic 16f877 pues deseo realizar un monitoreo de la temperatura corporal con lo cual estoy usando el lm35 que es el sensor de temperatura usado usualmente por sus caracteristicas , lo que deseo hacer es que del pic enviar ese dato al zig bee que es tecnologia de readio frecuencia y del zig bee enviarlo a una computadora donde mire los datos , me podrian ayudar pues no se si sea factible la realizacion de dicho proyecto.


----------



## Ricar (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola, yo estoy haciendo ( hace poco tiempo que he empezado ) un PFC en el que adquiero CO2, temperatura , HR , % de ventilación , fallo de red , todo esto lo envío al micro y este a su vez al módulo Xbee que a su vez lo envía a otro módulo Xbee , este a un módem a través de un micro y después a internet,  el sofware de visualización es Labview. 

Luego sí que es factible lo que quieres hacer . Me gustaría poder ayudarte mas , pero como ya he dicho hace muy poco que he empezado . Lo que sí que te puedo decir es que hay un poco de lío  a la hora de elegir los módulos de inalámbricos , depende de lo que necesites  hay muchos tipos de módulos .

Yo voy a utilizar  módulos Xbee , trabajan principalmente a 3 frecuencias, 2.4 Ghz ( esta banda es libre en Europa ), 868 Mhz y 900 Mhz . Dentro de los módulos Xbee tenemos los que utilizan el protocolo Zig Bee ( basado en el estandard 802.14.5 ) y los que no . Lo mejor es que te metas en la página de Digi y veas las tablas comparativas para que puedas ver el alcance , potencia de emisión, si tienen modo Sleep ( power-down ) , etc . 

Maxstream forma parte de Digi , por lo tanto tiene sus módulos Xbee , Digi es la compañia que absorvió a Maxstream y ahora es la que fabrica los módulos Xbee, por lo tanto te encontrarás que unos módulos llevan la serigrafía de Maxstream y otros la de Digi . Son muy parecidos, si no iguales. 


Para entender lo de Zig Bee y 802.15.4 busca en wikipedia protocolo y estandar 802.15.4 :

Protocolo :

Se refiere al tipo de   normas para que los módulos se comuniquen entre sí   .  Con Zig Bee podemos hacer redes Mesh . 

estandar  :

Es nivel físico , no son normas de comunicación ,  si no mas bien la forma de transmisión . 



802.15.4

802.15.4 es un estándar para la comunicación inalámbrica publicada por el IEEE (Instituto de Ingenieros Eléctricos y Electrónicos). El IEEE es una asociación técnica profesional que ha sacado numerosas normas para promover el crecimiento y la interoperabilidad de las tecnologías existentes y emergentes. IEEE ha publicado las normas que definen la comunicación en áreas tales como el Internet, periféricos de PC, la comunicación industrial y de tecnología inalámbrica. Como algunos ejemplos, el estándar IEEE 802.11 

ZigBee

ZigBee es un protocolo que utiliza el estándar 802.15.4 como línea de base y añade más funcionalidad de enrutamiento y conexión en red. Lo que ZigBee está diseñado para hacer es añadir la creación de redes de malla a la base de radio 802.15.4.

http://www.blogelectronica.com/category/tecnologias/zigbee/
http://www.libelium.com/development/articles/091811815000

También depende de si vas a hacer tú el hardware , es decir, si vas a coger el módulo Xbee , vas a hacer una placa con un micro para comunicarte con el módulo ( aunque hay módulos Xbee que son programables )  , diseñarla, soldarla etc ( esto es lo que voy a hacer yo ) . Si no , puedes utilizar Arduino, que eso ya te viene hecho . 

A ver si esta línea sigue adelante


----------



## poderos0 (Jun 10, 2011)

tengo una duda?

como puedo configurar el pic para comunicarlo con el modulo de Xbee.
lo que yo quiero es conectar un modulo a mi pc y el otro a el PIC para comunicarme con el.

no se si pueda espero y me ayuden.

salu2.


----------



## ChaD (Jun 12, 2011)

Los módulos se conectan por el puerto serie (UART) del pic. Las patas 2 y 3 del XBee son las de entrada y salida. Cuidado con la tensión del PIC, ya que los XBee soportan hasta 3.5V aprox.


----------



## damianwg (Nov 7, 2011)

Yo tengo tres modulos XBee series 2, uno como cordinador y otros dos como router.
cada router conectado a un tmp36, y el cordinador configurado en X-CTU como ZIGBEE COORDINATOR API, este ultimo conectado al puerto usb por medio de un XBee USB Explorer, la lectura de los datos es atraves de Processing, favor indicarme como puedo hacer esto mismo pero con labview, gracias.


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 14, 2011)

mira en mi blog tengo un vídeo de un proyecto usando módulos xbee serie 2, aunque solo tengo uno transmitiendo y uno recibiendo y visualizando en labview creo que el programa te puede servir para iniciar.
http://ecginalabrico.blogspot.com/


----------



## yohnike (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola *damianwg*, sabes estoy tratando de comunicar mi  Xbee serie 2, en processing tal cual lo que tu lograste hacer, me podrías pasar algunas lineas de código, ya q realmente no puedo hacer la comunicación con esta serie 2, ya q no es lo mismo. Estoy trabajando en poder leer los datos q me envía el coordinador y poder después trabajarlos, pero la parte de* recibir/leer los datos* me tiene complicado, te agradeseria mucho si me puedes ayudar. saludos





damianwg dijo:


> Yo tengo tres modulos XBee series 2, uno como cordinador y otros dos como router.
> cada router conectado a un tmp36, y el cordinador configurado en X-CTU como ZIGBEE COORDINATOR API, este ultimo conectado al puerto usb por medio de un XBee USB Explorer, la lectura de los datos es atraves de Processing, favor indicarme como puedo hacer esto mismo pero con labview, gracias.



Hola damianwg, sabes estoy tratando de comunicar mi Xbee serie 2, en processing tal cual lo que tu lograste hacer, me podrías pasar algunas lineas de código, ya q realmente no puedo hacer la comunicación con esta serie 2, ya q no es lo mismo. Estoy trabajando en poder leer los datos q me envía el coordinador y poder después trabajarlos, pero la parte de recibir/leer los datos me tiene complicado, te agradeseria mucho si me puedes ayudar. saludos


----------



## Pino160789 (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola me podrian ayudar tmbien necesito mandar y rcibir strings en processing pero no se del todo como lograrlo ojala nos pudieran compartir un poco de codigo saludos


----------

